# 1st Magazine Shot



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Delighted to get my first photograph in a national magazine today.

Trout and Salmon monthly, hardly vogue or hello but I'm still pretty chuffed.


Fame!! by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

well done, two pages as well, great picture too


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done great picture


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Well done mate. it's the recognition that counts, whether it's G.Q, or primates in cod pieces monthly. ( A mighty fine read I have to say. )


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great image and yes its a nice feeling  Well done:thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Very nice sir and congratulations - did they pick this up from stock photography?


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Cheers folks - they got it from Facebook Eddie.


----------



## Lars Sorensen (Jan 14, 2013)

You could have washed, polished and waxed the boat... :speechles


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Lars Sorensen said:


> You could have washed, polished and waxed the boat... :speechles


lol- the power lead for my jet washer and rotary wasn't quite long enough :lol:


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Congratulations! Get it framed


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats! 

Would love to go fishing, haven't done it since I was little.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats. Two pages in ANY publication has to mean something


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice one and good pic - hope you got some pennies out of them!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well done mate.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

buckas said:


> Nice one and good pic - hope you got some pennies out of them!


Aye, they bought 4 so paid for a 2nd hand 17-55 2.8


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

glad to hear it, good choice on the crop lens as well


----------

